# Help required with charting



## Pallen (8 June 2009)

Can someone please explain the basics of charting for a fairly newb investor.

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2009)

*Re: Help required - Charting*

Read everything on this site for a start:

http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school


----------



## Pallen (8 June 2009)

*Re: Help required - Charting*

Ta.


----------



## kam75 (11 June 2009)

*Re: Help required - Charting*

Also Investopedia.


----------



## shulink (20 June 2009)

I would suggest start with a book such as trading for a living or technical analysis of the financial trend.


----------

